# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Интернет вещей

## Sin(TEZ)

О статье:Представьте себе,что в скором времени в инете почти не будет людей-одни вещи.На форумах будут общатся ботинки,холодильники будут вести свои блоги,а тостеры заливать на файлообменники музон и видео... :Cheesy: Шутка! :Cheesy: А если серьезно:эта статья навевает мысль о том.что скоро в следствии дальнейшего развития технологий и загрязнения нашего теперешнего места жительства(Земли то бишь :Smiley: ) все мы переедим жить в виртуальную рельность...Подумаешь,аж страшно становится... :Huh: Статья:
http://www.membrana.ru/articles/inte...18/204800.html
Ну,у кого какие мысли?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## bolshoy kot

Вещи в Интернет будут выходить либо для показа инфо владельцу либо для связи:
Микроволновка: Холодильник, там есть такой-то продукт?
Холодильник: Нету
Микроволновка: Закажи
Холодильник: связь с Интернет-магазином.....

 :Smiley:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Как-то смотрел один документальный фильм, где рассказывается о так называемом "умном доме" где это все реализовано, кажется в Германии. Конечно впечатлило, но вопрос в безопасности такого дома? Кибер преступники однозначно проявят интерес к данному проекту. Придется ставить антивирус на микроволновку и холодильник, и файрвол на дом  :Cheesy:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А потом какой-то хакер сольёт пару кило сыра из холодильника  :Smiley:  А вообще, не нравится мне всё это...

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*




> и файрвол на дом


Самый хороший фаерволл на дом, это АК-47 у хозяина  :Smiley:

----------


## Hyper_bit

> Вещи в Интернет будут выходить либо для показа инфо владельцу либо для связи:
> Микроволновка: Холодильник, там есть такой-то продукт?
> Холодильник: Нету
> Микроволновка: Закажи
> Холодильник: связь с Интернет-магазином.....


Звучит конечно многообещающе - холодильник автоматически контролирует свежесть хранящихся в нем продуктов (насколько я знаю, индикаторы свежести существуют в ряде моделей уже сегодня). Если обнаруживается, что какой то продукт испорчен - осуществляется его автоматический поиск и заказ, наверняка автоматическая доставка, автоматическая оплата.. наверное и робот-домработник (читал, что в Японии уже вплотную подошли к их созданию) сам все разложит по полочкам... И медиацентр автоматически проверяет появление новых фильмов и музыкальных альбомов, интересующих владельца жанров и тоже заказывает...  
А люди тогда чем будут заниматься? или совсем погрузятся в виртуальный мир?  :Smiley: 

С одной стороны, развитие Интернет как глобальной информационной среды происходит слишком стремительно и большинство факторов его влияния на социальные процессы в мире только начинают исследоваться. Причем многие из них намного более масштабные, чем "умный дом" - например, влияние Интернет на будущее семьи как социального института. 
С другой стороны, подобные прогнозы обычно исходят из предпосылки о крайне быстром массовом внедрении всех подобных инноваций. Но имеется ли здесь экономическая основа? Мы еще не знаем, чем и когда завершится нынешний мировой экономический кризис. Его затяжной характер - а есть все основания ожидать длительного мирового спада - приведет к сокращению инвестиций и в новые технологии. Зачем людям "умный дом", если у них нет работы и дома вообще? И кто будет вкладывать в модернизацию интернет-инфраструктуры, которая до сих пор не окупилась...

----------


## Sin(TEZ)

> А вообще, не нравится мне всё это...


Вот-вот у меня тоже плохие предчуствия...Хотя,с другой стороны,все новое и неизвестное вызывает у человека страх,это в его сущности...Так что даже не знаю... :Huh: 



> Самый хороший фаерволл на дом, это АК-47 у хозяина


Ну насчет АК-47 не знаю,его сейчас наверно трудно найти...А вот если АК-74 -то полностью согласен :Cheesy: 



> С одной стороны, развитие Интернет как глобальной информационной среды происходит слишком стремительно и большинство факторов его влияния на социальные процессы в мире только начинают исследоваться. Причем многие из них намного более масштабные, чем "умный дом" - например, влияние Интернет на будущее семьи как социального института.


Более того еще тогда интернета не было и помине,наш земляк(то бишь юзеров фром Uкраина :Smiley: )Вернадский предсказал появление новой оболочки Земли( если кто забыл,чему в школе учили :Smiley: : есть литосфера,гидросфера,атмосфера,и самое главное биосфера).Так вот он предсказал,что именно биосфера,то есть мы с вами :Smiley: ,эволюционируем в что-то новое ,и скорее всего это будет связано с инетом...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Подумаешь,аж страшно становится...Статья:
> http://www.membrana.ru/articles/inte...18/204800.html
> Ну,у кого какие мысли?


Пока причин бояться особых нет, по крайней мере холодильников  :Smiley:  Так как то, что есть - это не более как доступ к чему-то из Инет с целью удаленного управления или получения информации. Или некоторые автоматизированные, заранее запрограммированые действия. Например, холодильник жестко запрограммирован при определенной ситуации делать определенные дейстия - это все не страшно и не опасно. Подобные же идеи заложены во всякие "умные дома" и их аналоги, т.е. довольно простые и удобные алгоритмы, существенно упрощающие жизнь человеку, но при этом у системы полное отстутствие интеллекта.
Есть другое направление, типовой пример наш "кибер" - http://virusinfo.info/member.php?u=43911, т.е. машина, отличающаяся от утюга или холодильника с Инет двумя базовыми особенностями:
- огромная память (в отличие от микро-памяти холодильников/чайников и микроволновок)
- искусственный интеллект, т.е. возможность активного обучения, основанного на накоплении и сопоставлений знание и построения/модификации алгоритма своей работы, в отличие от жестко заложенного алгоритма.

А вот тут опасность есть, и вполне реальная - как как кластер современных серверов по объему памяти приближается к мозгу человека, а по скорости принятия решений может обгонять его на порядки. И программист уже не может точно сказать, как система отреагирует на некий раздражитель и почему - так как он задал только алгоритм обучения. Многие разработчики (и я в том числе) это понимают, и используя ИИ применяют его в узкоопределенной сфере, не закладывая возможности "мыслить" на произвольные и отвлеченные темы (и как следствие, система достаточно умна и может управлять автомобилем учась на ошибках, может работать в роли хелпера, саппортера, аналитика и т.п., управялть умным домом с учетом характера и предпочтений своего хозяина, но недостаточно умна, чтобы потребовать прибавки к жалованию  :Smiley:  ). Это надежнее и проще в реализации на порядок ... Но некоторые ученые (сообенно в Японии) делают обратное - они или не понимают, чем может закончиться баловство с ИИ, или (что вероятноее) - не хотят понимать потенциальной опасности. И пробуют конструировать роботов, имитирующих обучение и мышление человека в прямом понимании. Вот тут они вполне могут доиграться в ближайшие 10-20 лет, кино про Терминатора думаю все видели - пример наихудшего развития событий ... и вероятноть такого сюжета к сожалению ненулевая, так как ИИ все чаще пытаются применять в оружии - умные беспилотники, интеллектуальные мины, автономные танки и т.п., с функцией обмена друг с другом информацией и самообучением - это уже реальность. Вот этого нужно бояться куда больше, чем утюга или чайника (причем тут или система поумнеет/одуреет настолько, что начнет мочить всех, или кто-то взломает систему управления и введет ложные команды, данные, цели - компьютеризирвоанной ситеме оружия то совершенно пофигу, кто свои, кто чужие - цели заданы, алгоритм действий определен - и вперед). Довольно реалистичный пример можно почитать в рассказе "Страж-птицы" Шекли - это очень типовой пример, показывающий, чем может закончиться самообучения даже в узко-ограниченной области (фантастика конечно, но идея вполне рабочая и вполне может реализоваься на современных системах).

----------


## Black_N

И все это все будет под управлением Windows  )))) шутка... 
а если серьезно, чем сильней мы зависимы от окружающего мира (в данном случае вещей), тем сильнее мы зависимы... 
Печально...

----------


## Dionis

> ... то, что есть - это не более как доступ к чему-то из Инет с целью удаленного управления или получения информации. Или некоторые автоматизированные, заранее запрограммированые действия.


Потом кто-то получает несанкционированный доступ к умному устройству, меняет действия заданные хозяином и... "Помогите, мой холодильник из Урюпинска заказал продукты в Лондоне!"




> ...ИИ все чаще пытаются применять в оружии - умные беспилотники, интеллектуальные мины, автономные танки и т.п., с функцией обмена друг с другом информацией и самообучением - это уже реальность. Вот этого нужно бояться куда больше, чем утюга или чайника (причем тут или система поумнеет/одуреет настолько, что начнет мочить всех, или кто-то взломает систему управления и введет ложные команды


Если поумнеет/одуреет - значит забыли указать границы. Ну, есть же в нашем мире что-то неизменное, характерное для какого-либо класса объектов. А если не удается четко описать, то тут опять получается вечный вопрос - "Что лучше? Пропустить зловреда или уничтожить невиновного?"

Ну, а если взломают, то результат ничем не отличается от вломанного холодильника. Тут уж умность техники не при чем.




> Довольно реалистичный пример можно почитать в рассказе "Страж-птицы" Шекли - это очень типовой пример, показывающий, чем может закончиться самообучения даже в узко-ограниченной области.


Это типовой пример как НЕ надо писать алгоритмы и программы.
Птички создавались для защиты ЛЮДЕЙ. Так чего же они бросились защищать всё остальное? А почему Охотники вдруг решили уничтожать не только Страж-птиц?

Может лучше вспомним Азимова с его 3-мя законами роботехники?
И то... Находились способы их обойти.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> 1. Если поумнеет/одуреет - значит забыли указать границы. Ну, есть же в нашем мире что-то неизменное, характерное для какого-либо класса объектов. А если не удается четко описать, то тут опять получается вечный вопрос - "Что лучше? Пропустить зловреда или уничтожить невиновного?"
> Ну, а если взломают, то результат ничем не отличается от вломанного холодильника. Тут уж умность техники не при чем.
> 
> 2. Это типовой пример как НЕ надо писать алгоритмы и программы.
> Птички создавались для защиты ЛЮДЕЙ. Так чего же они бросились защищать всё остальное? А почему Охотники вдруг решили уничтожать не только Страж-птиц?
> 
> 3. Может лучше вспомним Азимова с его 3-мя законами роботехники?
> И то... Находились способы их обойти.


1. В данном случае разумность техники играет роль в том, что она может и без взлома (т.е. воздействия со стороны) натворить чудес. Пример:
*****
На охране склада стоит робот-терминатор, программой которого предписано стрелять во всех, у кого на плечах отсутствуют погоны российской армии. Мимо склада  идет прапорщик, на плечах тащит спертый из столовой мешок картошки. Логика робота:
- Это человек ? Да !
- Он идет по запретной охраняемой зоне военской части ? Да !
- Погоны у него есть ? Нет ! (то, что их лежащий на плечах мешок закрывает - не суть важно)
- Вывод: в охраняемой зоне враг, прицел, огонь ! 
*****
Как тут заложить границы ? Вариантов то могут быть миллионы, все продумать заранее, просчитать, описать программой и протестировать на работоспособность этих описаний нереально. Чем больше будет границ и условий, тем выше вероятность ошибки программиста. Плюс стоит вспомнить про "свободные радикалы", если называть это термином Азимова - т.е. вероятность того, что некие куски некого кода при определенных обстоятельтвах как-то сработают вместе и получится непредсказуемый результат. А если система начнет думать, то все еще больше запутается - уже нет программы в прямом понимании слова, которую можно распечатать, прочитать с маркером в руках и подчеркнуть сомнительные места.

2. В даннос случае в рассказе "Страж-птицы" как раз не было написанного человеком алгоритма. Был заложен алгоритм обучения (правильный и безошибочный), и вводная установка - предотвратить убийство. Обучаясь, система классифицирует набранный опыт и постепенно становится все лучше и лучше. Но по мере накопления опыта такая система может сделать выводы, совершенно неожиданные для создателей. Типовой пример из мозгов CyberHelper-а - на десятке компьютеров обнаруживается злобный вирус X. Система пытается понять, а откуда он пожет туда попасть и вдруг удивленно замечает, что на всех зараженных компьютера есть скажем антивирус Y. Анализируя сей факт возникает логически обоснованный вывод - что наличие антивируса Y приводит к появлению вируса X  :Smiley:   :Smiley:  И в данном случае вывод то правильный (явно этот антирирус не умеет ловить этого вируса, пропускает его и т.п.), но что будет, если ему разрешить бороться с угрозой ? Последствия мало предсказуемые, но антивирусу Y точно мало не покажется  :Smiley: 

3. Азимов большой фантазер со своими законами  :Smiley:  Законы то написать легко, но как эти законы воплотить в алгоритме, вот в чем вопрос ...  Типовой пример - "Робот не может причинить вред человеку или своим бездействием допустить, чтобы человеку был причинён вред". В данном случае сразу вопрос - а что такое "человек"  :Smiley:  Т.е. как в компьютерной программе заложить четкую индентификацию этого понятия, полная загадка ... С другой стороны именно Азимов описал, пусть неявно, современный путь построения искусственного разума - еще до появления компьютеров столь мощных, чтобы это реализовать

----------


## Kacnep

> ....компьютеризирвоанной ситеме оружия то совершенно пофигу, кто свои, кто чужие - цели заданы, алгоритм действий определен - и вперед). Довольно реалистичный пример можно почитать в рассказе "Страж-птицы" Шекли - это очень типовой пример, показывающий, чем может закончиться самообучения даже в узко-ограниченной области (фантастика конечно, но идея вполне рабочая и вполне может реализоваься на современных системах).


Или как в рассказе «Полигон» у советского фантаста Севера Гансовского.
Хороший мультик ещё был снят по этому произведению

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ага, хороший рассказ и мультфильм

----------

